# muzzle loader season first day



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

any reports and pictures?? I want to go bad....but feeling sick that last few days....maybe head that way tomorrow, for the last 2 days 
Thanks


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I went out for a half day today. I saw a small 8 pt buck, but at 45 yards he was a bit outside my comfortable range. The idiotic poacher gun hunting inside the state park which is bow only was a sour note to a beautiful day. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> I went out for a half day today. I saw a small 8 pt buck, but at 45 yards he was a bit outside my comfortable range. The idiotic poacher gun hunting inside the state park which is bow only was a sour note to a beautiful day.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What's up with that?? Where you referring to?


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

My son and I hunted all day.All we saw were squirrels.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Couldn't make it to Belmont co today with the truck in the shop (that's another rant) so I hunted the Uncles place in Valley City.

TONS of sign 10-20 yards from my bowhunting stand, old and new tracks crossing from six directions. They're hitting the acorns pretty good.Heard a few shots in the area, didn't see a thing. Had a bunch of snowmobiles running the fields close by. Don't know if that mattered or not.

LOADS of yote tracks as well. My Uncle has seen a red fox prowling around the house the last two nights. It nabbed one bunny each night not 20 yards from the front door.

Got to take the young man back to college in the morning so I'll hit it again tomorrow PM.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> any reports and pictures?? I want to go bad....but feeling sick that last few days....maybe head that way tomorrow, for the last 2 days
> Thanks


Aren't you the guy with the fancy shooting houses. You should put a bed in there and shoot one from bed! Maybe hire one of those Vickie's Secret models to wipe your forehead and check your temperature(or whatever?)
Hope you get out. Be a bummer to miss the last opportunity for some V!!
By the way, I went, Nan Nooked it to my stand, froze up and let boss mama doe walk who was out trying to find some nourishment in the middle of the day. Did not see Mr. Big Horns who I was waiting for! 
Did see one successful?? guy on 77 with an empty pickup bed and a Spaniel sized bambi on a huge trailer hitch carrier for all to see!(He must be a really good shot! I don't thing I could have hit it.)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> What's up with that?? Where you referring to?


Delaware State Park. Also, he wasn't on the edge or tracking a wounded deer. He was a half mile in and shot at least 5 times. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Delaware State Park. Also, he wasn't on the edge or tracking a wounded deer. He was a half mile in and shot at least 5 times.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


some people just don't know, some of the special reg's at parks....shot 5 times with a muzzle loader


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I had no idea that Delaware was bow only. I have never hunted there myself, are you refering to the entire park or a certain section? To my knowledge the area was fair game?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

jlami said:


> I had no idea that Delaware was bow only. I have never hunted there myself, are you redding to the entire park our a certain section?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think the area on the south side of the main entrance  from what I remember and have been told years ago....never hunted it either


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Delaware Wildlife Area is open to all hunting. The State Park is archery only, and it is clearly marked. Yes, I suspect he was hunting with a shotgun, but I wasn't absolutely positive on that. All shots fired were individual shots 5 - 15 mins apart so it could've been a muzzy, but still illegal. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you would think ....the park ranger's would be all over this


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I hunted my property in Delaware Co. Yesterday. I'm currently hunting a farm in Marion right now. Tons of tracks but haven't seen the first deer. 
In other news the turf war between the gray and black squirrels has escalated to an all time high here. I just watched a black squirrel take a 30' fall while being pursued. Luckily into about a foot of powdery snow. Senseless rodent on rodent violence. Can't they all just get along?
Sorry I'm bored.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I understand... The east side of the lake is not considered the "State Park", it is the " Wildlife area". Makes sense now. Hunting with a firearm in the area your talking about sounds like a horrible idea. Not very safe. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Rodman - you need someone to eradicate your squirrel problem after deer season?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

jlami said:


> Rodman - you need someone to eradicate your squirrel problem after deer season?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


squirrel goes out before deer does, by a few days anyway.....bow feb 3rd....squirrel jan 31st


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

jlami said:


> Rodman - you need someone to eradicate your squirrel problem after deer season?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Appreciate the offer jlami. I have a 9 year old who is still earning his stripes though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

same with me....saving the squirrel for the young ones....many limits to be had on my place....have thought of letting friends hunt with hand guns only though for them....a little more challenging


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Rod-Man said:


> Appreciate the offer jlami. I have a 9 year old who is still earning his stripes though.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was my intentions in asking, I have a 9 yrold and an 8 yr old that would have tagged along. Nothing like getting the kids started young. Had the 8 yr old out catching crappie yesterday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

spent the weekend in vinton county with the muzzloader...great weekend...saw 25-30 deer in just two days..finally took a doe this morning..i"ll post pics soon


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fishlandr75 said:


> spent the weekend in vinton county with the muzzloader...great weekend...saw 25-30 deer in just two days..finally took a doe this morning..i"ll post pics soon


congrat's !!.....that's more deer then I had seen all season in Hocking county


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

got one saturday morning been bow hunting that spot like crazy with nothing in range then killed this doe at 20 yards. Shot was quartering to me real hard shot through the shoulder she ran 40 ft and piled up. Real happy to fill my antler less tag it was burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

4 of us hunted Pike county all day both days this weekend. Sat was very slow with only 3 deer seen...no shots. Sunday only 1 deer seen...nice 8 pointer. I saw him sneaking by the top of the ridge at 2pm yesterday well out of range.....he ended up passing at 40-50 yards by another member of our party - the one guy that had tagged a buck! It's almost like they know they have a free pass! 

While sightings were low in daylight trail cams show plenty of deer and 5 new bucks...2 nice ones, but they aren't moving on the property until after 7pm. 7-7:30 pm the deer start moving all over the property like clockwork.

I have only a single hunt left this season with my bow....looks like tag soup for me in 2012-2013.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

still haven't tagged a buck talked to a guy who was out on saturday said a big 8 ran under the tree i was in at 9 o'clock so looks like i should have gotten down tagged my doe and went back up. Oh well thats hunting couldn't ask for better weather this season though.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

never got out....still may with the bow....but I think it's time for cutting firewood with a lot of trees down....still working on this big one from 2 years ago maybe 3
.


----------

